# Help - what's this drip?



## Daren

I appear to have developed a very slow drip on my Rocket.... Can anyone tell me what's causing it and how I stop it?

The machine is plumbed in if that's relevant

I


----------



## Thecatlinux

Hope it's not serious , probably a seal gunked up or something


----------



## jeebsy

What does that bit do?


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> What does that bit do?


Drips occasionally









I think it's some sort of overflow valve? Anyone?

It didn't do anything until I plumbed it in


----------



## El carajillo

I think you will find it is the vent /drain from the vacuum break and safety valve, the one on the Verona discharges under the drip tray.

What is the line pressure to the machine ? Check setting in manual.


----------



## Daren

El carajillo said:


> What is the line pressure to the machine ? Check setting in manual.


1.8 bar - I don't have the manual


----------



## El carajillo

Is the boiler pressure gauge reading normal ? If it is it is unlikely to be the safety valve.

Most likely sticking/bit of crud in vacuum valve, open case and trace pipe from dripping valve to source. The valve is a simple moving plug with a seal. You could try removing it and soaking in de scaler or vinegar. check seal for damage.


----------



## GarethX

Mine does the same, has done since delivery, assumed it was normal, now I'm worried. Mine isn't plumbed in either.


----------



## jeebsy

My brewtus drips from the release valve a wee bit but just thought this was normal too


----------



## Daren

Cripes - what have I started!

Any clues on what a normal reading on the pressure guage should be El carajillo?


----------



## jeebsy

My boiler creeps up really high sometimes but pulling the handle up slightly to give a wee release sorts this. Unsure if this correlates to the dripping though


----------



## Charliej

Daren said:


> I appear to have developed a very slow drip on my Rocket.... Can anyone tell me what's causing it and how I stop it?


See a Dr Daren I believe Essex has some highly experienced Dr's and Nurses that are used to this kind of thing at the ummm "Special" clinics


----------



## Daren

Charliej said:


> See a Dr Daren I believe Essex has some highly experienced Dr's and Nurses that are used to this kind of thing at the ummm "Special" clinics


BOOM! Charlie is the winner!!

It was only a matter of time before someone made that comment....


----------



## coffeechap

Sounds like Charlie has a lot of experience in this.


----------



## DavecUK

it's normal don't worry, I'll explain later when I have time


----------



## Charliej

coffeechap said:


> Sounds like Charlie has a lot of experience in this.


Not me personally but some of the reprobates I have worked with over the years, plus Essex's notoriety as one of the STI capitals of the UK.


----------



## Daren

Charliej said:


> Not me personally but some of the reprobates I have worked with over the years, plus Essex's notoriety as one of the STI capitals of the UK.


I beg to differ Charlie.... A quick Google says Birmingham wins that crown (I know... Daily Mail so it must be true







) http:// http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2313596/Birmingham-sexually-transmitted-disease-capital-UK.html


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm offended at your poor attempt to deflect the issue away from yourself in the direction of Britain's second city.

I think you need to get your weeping Rocket seen to.......


----------



## Daren

It must be true Clive - it's come from the Daily Mail


----------



## Thecatlinux

Daren said:


> I appear to have developed a very slow drip on my Rocket.... Can anyone tell me what's causing it and how I stop it?
> 
> The machine is plumbed in if that's relevant
> 
> I


Did you get an explanation Daren (just curious?)


----------



## Daren

Thecatlinux said:


> Did you get an explanation Daren (just curious?)


I got this from DaveUK - he must be busy though as no follow-up











DavecUK said:


> it's normal don't worry, I'll explain later when I have time


----------



## Daren

I also got a PM from El Carajillo with an explanation which put my mind at ease


----------



## Thecatlinux

Is it all the time ? Or just when your machine is heating up?


----------



## Daren

All the time when switched on but very slow


----------



## DavecUK

Expansion valve connected to this part, when shot pulled cold water into brew boiler, when heated, expands...valve drips so boiler doesn't rupture....normal, don't worry about it. Also happens when machine first switched on and brew boiler heats from cold.


----------



## GarethX

That's 5 days I haven't practiced my latte art. Daren was this a ploy all along?  Joking aside good to know it's normal, thanks Dave.


----------



## Daren

Thanks for the explanation @DaveUK

It's the same one El Carajillo gave me so I'm now very assured









@GarethX - having seen your art already I think it's fair to say you don't need the practise to be better than me


----------

